# [2009] aruba at Christmas



## rynker (Dec 6, 2009)

We're looking for the ultimate Christmas/New Years with our family's in 2010.  How hard is it to get into Aruba?  Want to try for an internal exchange with Royal resorts into Costa Linda but would be open to others. How crowded at that time of year?  Thanks for any advice and insight.


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Dec 13, 2009)

do you have an aqua summer deposit in RCI?  it trades "tiger" which is what it will take to get aruba christmas - you should be willing to take just about whatever pops - few owners offer up christmas exchanges....


----------



## gmarine (Dec 13, 2009)

Great island but it wil be tough to get and if you need a two bedroom it will be even more of a challenge. Airfare will also probably be very expensive.


----------



## tombo (Dec 13, 2009)

If you can get an exchange to Aruba for Christmas, grab it as quickly as you can. Aruba is very hard to get, and after spending a week in Aruba you will understand why there is so much demand.


----------



## Larry (Dec 14, 2009)

My Xmas week in Aruba will never be deposited with RCI or II since I have been able to rent it out every year for the past ten years (including this year with a bad economy) giving me a 15-20% return on my original investment after paying my maintenance fee and it's only a studio. 

That should tell you why a Xmas week in Aruba will be very very difficult to get unless someone has a last minute emergency where they don't have time to do anything but deposit the week. Costa Linda will be almost impossible to get for Xmas or any winter week. 

Having said that I have seen some Xmas or New Years weeks deposited occasionally at Caribbean Palm village which is about a mile from the beach. I have met some owners there who actually love the place ( quiet and secluded). I have never been there but have heard that the resort units are pretty nice as are the grounds but for me going to Aruba is mostly about rolling out of bed and going straight down to the beach and if I can't see the water from my balcony or at least from anywhere at the resort then I'm not a happy camper.


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Dec 15, 2009)

Larry pretty much nailed it on the head - I won't deposit my weeks either.


----------



## scooter (Jun 19, 2010)

[Buying/Selling/Renting/Advertising in the discussion forums is not permitted. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------

